# Probleme mit KDE

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich hab da drei Probleme mit meinem Rechner.

1. die KDE Sounds sind irgendwie nicht so ganz, wie die es sein sollen. Wenn ich eine MP3 wiedergebe, dann ist der Sound ganz normal. Wenn aber Sounds von KDE abgespielt werden, dann sind die furchtbar. 

2. Wenn ich Programm-Shortcuts einrichte, dann geht das Shortcut während der aktuellen Sitzung, starte ich den X-Server neu, dann gehen die Shortcuts nicht mehr und wenn ich den gleichen Shortcut nochmal einrichten will, sagt mir der KDE-Menü-Editor, dass das Shortcut bereits vergeben ist.

3. Wie kann ich KDE so einrichten, dass beim drücken der Windoes Taste auf dem Keyboard das KDE Menü aufgeht?

----------

## alex0801

zu 1:

das hatte ich auch mal auf nem anderen rechner.. aber unter suse.

ein rcalsasound restart hat den fehler behoben. war allerdings nicht so das gekbe vom ei, jedesmal nach dem rechner starten alsa nochmal neu starten...

aber vielleicht bringt dich der ansatz weiter

- Alex

----------

## LL0rd

Hi,

ich habs eben auch ausprobiert, aber bei mir hats nicht geholfen. Wieso geht denn der ganz normale Sound? MP3s und DVDs kommen ganz normal rüber.

----------

## Nifty

Zu 1. wird dann wohl an arts liegen. versuch mal die kde sounds über nen externen player abzuspielen (aplay) (Kontrollzentrum\Sound & Multimedia\Systemnachrichten\wiedergabe einstellungen\ und dort dann aplay eingeben.

Gruß

Nifty

----------

## LL0rd

ok, habs gemacht, nur jetzt kommt überhaupt kein sound mehr

----------

## Nifty

aplay ist aber installiert ?

Package media-sound/alsaplayer

du solltest es auch über die kommandozeile ausführen können 

aplay datei

und dann sollte sound dudeln  :Smile: 

aplay setz auf alsa auf (das sollte eigentlich standardmässig instaliert sein)

----------

## ruprecht

ich habe allgemein Probleme mit dem kde-Build bei gentoo.

Es hängt sich bei mir bereits am libxml. Auch qt macht offensichtlich

Probleme, da ich den Opera auch nicht kompiliert bekam.

Als X-Windows nutze ich die xorg-Version. Diese konnte ich auch

ohne Probleme einrichten.

Gibt es bei KDE vielleicht ebenfalls unterschiedliche Versionen?

Gruss

Ruprecht

----------

## Nifty

@ruprecht

ohne konkrete fehlermeldungen wird dir keiner weiterhelfen können.

Und vieleicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, wenn das thema nicht schon irgendwo behandelt wurde

----------

## LL0rd

also wenn ich eine Datei über aplay abspiele, dann höre ich sound und zwar ganz normal, wenn ich aber das als KDE Player eintrage, dann kommt entweder nix oder nur Schrott (=als ob ich in einem CD Player versuchen würde eine Datenspur wiederzugeben) raus

----------

## boris64

aplay kann imho keine mp3s abspielen, beim versuch

hört sich das ganze ziemlich grausam an  :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

ja, genauso hört es sich auch an, heißt das, dass die KDE Sound Dateien im MP3 Format vorliegen?

----------

## psyqil

*.ogg. Probier' mal alsaplayer -i text statt aplay.

----------

## LL0rd

eben probiert, totenstille. 

lasse ich den alsaplayer die Dateien an der Console wiedergeben, so funzt das ohne Probleme:

```
alsaplayer  -i text /usr/kde/3.3/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Shade_Down.ogg

Playing (1/1): 0:01 (0:02) (no title information available)

...done playing
```

----------

## Nifty

dann probier doch mal nur "play"  :Smile: 

----------

## LL0rd

und in welchem Packet befindet sich "play"?

----------

## boris64

```
media-sound/sox
```

----------

## LL0rd

sox lässt sich bei mir nicht compilieren:

```
In file included from alsa.c:32:

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:140: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:143: error: Syntaxfehler before '}' token

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:149: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:451: error: variable or field `__user' declared void

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:451: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:453: error: Syntaxfehler before '}' token

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:457: error: variable or field `__user' declared void

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:457: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:459: error: Syntaxfehler before '}' token

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:484: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:485: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:486: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:487: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:781: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:783: error: Syntaxfehler before '}' token

/usr/include/sound/asound.h:845: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

make: *** [alsa.o] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

!!! ERROR: media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## Nifty

/usr/include/sound/asound.h

Zeile 140 

```
   unsigned long driver_data;
```

das kann eigentlich nicht beim compilieren einen solchen fehler erzeugen. Was steht in der datei bei Dir ? 

Wenn Du dir die Datei mit KWrite anzeigen lässt, kannst Du dir die Zeilennummer mit anzeigen lassen 

[/i][/code]

----------

## boris64

ich habs zum test auch mal probiert zu installieren -> gleicher fehler.

ist auch schon länger her, dass ich das "gebaut" habe.

nur so als verständnisfrage: welche soundkarte benutzt du eigentlich genau?

----------

## LL0rd

eine VIA 823x rev60, ist eine on board karte

----------

## Nifty

hm, musste mein ebuild nur ein bischen ändern damit s klappt (das fiel beim removen auf die nase, kompilieren klappt problemlos)

----------

